# HB whipray restore



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Everyone hates you for the price you paid for that boat


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first thing I'd want to do is adios that little bimini top (and anything else that either gets in the way of fishing or adds one extra un-necessary pound to that pretty hull....).


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your new HB! That was the best price I've seen on a HB in a long, long time. Glad to hear it went to someone that is helping others in a time of need.

P.S. A 35qt Yeti will fill the gap between the back storage boxes perfectly to basically make a solid deck in the back.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Dont toss out that bimini just yet. If you have a client on the boat that cant take the sun like some of us can, then they come in handy. I take out family with disabilities and sometimes when it gets real hot out there you throw the bimini up on the way to the next spot or for 30 minutes while they have a cold water. Usally gives them enough cool down time to get another 1-2 more hours of fishing in.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

great skiff to restore, the yeti ss holders tend to rust, if you do a grab bar you could always have a cooler mount that is part of the grab bar (if you were placing cooler is center of the skiff), otherwise great choices and look forward to the restore


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

To quote that famous line from Top Gun:

*"SO...YOU'RE THE ONE..................."*

Glasser will do the old girl proud - congrats.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far, I'd like to have a teak style guide chair or the yeti with a grab bar. If anyone knows where I could get a nice used chair or who makes the grab bars for a reasonable price. I'm power coating the new platform black. And I'm thinking about teak sea deck for the floor. I want a classic clean look. By the way I was blessed by The Lord on the price, that's given me a little to pretty her up. We took her out the next morning and got a snook as her first slime ;D


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The sanding prep begin to remove some of the ugly. Brainstorming the new deck design, and colors.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread is going to be bitter sweet for some people.

I just had my boat in that shop a couple weeks ago and am kicking myself for not getting more work done while it was there.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> great skiff to restore, the yeti ss holders tend to rust, if you do a grab bar you could always have a cooler mount that is part of the grab bar (if you were placing cooler is center of the skiff), otherwise great choices and look forward to the restore


My yeti stainless hold downs rusted In a few weeks so i took  them off cleaned the rust and put a coating of 5200 on them before screwing down and so far haven't rusted in the last 6 months 

Oh.. and nice boat! your a lucky man!! I look forward seeing the finished product


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a sweet boat. Have bluepoint build your grab bar and get a tiller arm from carbon marine.


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

ill buy the boat off you..


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Congratulations on your new HB!  That was the best price I've seen on a HB in a long, long time.  Glad to hear it went to someone that is helping others in a time of need



You may have made a believer in Karma


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

The hull is coming along nice shine coming back.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Getting ready to go to the metal shop for a new platform. Lots of sanding and work still to be done but she's coming along.




Can't wait to get her back on the water


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

SICKKKK!!! 


This is what I want to do next as a project.


I love the Grab bar/Backrest work of Strongarm Products. Maybe get a quote from them when you order your Tiller extension.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^
Me too.

I would like to paint it some custom Viking colors and put real teak everywhere


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Dont toss out that bimini just yet. If you have a client on the boat that cant take the sun like some of us can, then they come in handy. I take out family with disabilities and sometimes when it gets real hot out there you throw the bimini up on the way to the next spot or for 30 minutes while they have a cold water. Usally gives them enough cool down time to get another 1-2 more hours of fishing in.


If you don't like the sun u should not be In a flats boat. Bimini tops don't belong on serious flats boats. Wear long selves and a buff


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awfully presumptuous there Permit chaser. Hopefully you missed a smiley. 

If you didn't - you'll not receive a warm welcome here. Just saying.  :

Groves - Whats the distance between gunnels? I'm debating which direction to go with my cooler. Sure would hate to make it too narrow to easily walk around.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Permit chaser you must have missed the part about people with disabilities. Should these people just hang it up and stop doing what they love?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

> > Dont toss out that bimini just yet. If you have a client on the boat that cant take the sun like some of us can, then they come in handy. I take out family with disabilities and sometimes when it gets real hot out there you throw the bimini up on the way to the next spot or for 30 minutes while they have a cold water. Usally gives them enough cool down time to get another 1-2 more hours of fishing in.
> 
> 
> If you don't like the sun u should not be In a flats boat. Bimini tops don't belong on serious flats boats. Wear long selves and a buff


Don't be such a cretin. "Treated wood I am sure", and other useless comments are quickly earning you a rep. Welcome?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to get the teak Seadeck on the floor. I would love to have someone make me some teak toe rails in the future. I'm trying to keep her as light and simple as possible, less is better with these boats, IMO just want to be able to drop her in and go where I kayak fish, come home and wash her quickly and into the garage. Less parts less thing I can break ;D more fishing time


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Great find Grove ...keep the pictures heavy we love the little details (food for the dreams) ...


> Awfully presumptuous there Permit chaser. Hopefully you missed a smiley.
> 
> If you didn't - you'll not receive a warm welcome here. Just saying.  Roll Eyes


  
GINGERS UNTIE..... :-[I mean UNITE..  ...I'll be hangin' in the shade with Gramps wearing long sleeves and a buff ....pasty white boy got no reason bein' outdoors ,was designed to be in a pub with a pint in hand  ;D


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well that started something. I also can't understand a radio on a flats boat. Aren't we suppose to be stealthy. I can't imagine poling up to a laid up Tarpon with Van Halen playing. Just me, I am passionate about fly fishing and skinny water. I haven't seen Stu Apt with a Bimini or Lefty with a boom box ;D  ;D


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't seen many shallow rigs with a 140 four stroke either.......just sayin.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Chaser, I completely understand what your saying and at the same time I completely understand the other side   I just wish I had more pigment in my skin   (I burn in the shade) ... My buddies call me Louise Rich (like the carving board turkey ) cause every time I go to the dermatologist I come back carved up .... some of us have the passion ...we just lack the circumstance others enjoy... you gotta admit.... a bimini is not as disruptive as David Lee Roth


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Just me, I am passionate about fly fishing and skinny water.


Groves Whip *with* the Bimini is gonna float A LOT shallower than your 18 Offshore with a 140 zuke....just saying! By the way, Stu and lefty spent a good number of their early years fishing out of converted ski boats with plywood decks, old heavy 2-strokes and wouldn't give a rats ass if it had a bimini or not.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's not get off track I wanted to restore this but it sold before I got there and I ended up with a old whipray instead ;D


Lighten up Francis


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

AMEN!... Grove, my deepest apologies ...you have a awesome skiff project ahead of you and we wanna ' be back seat drivers ... so post them pics ASAP  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Just curious how fast does that 25hp push that thing??


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I've only fished it twice due to the restore. Just running it with normal fishing load it was 27-28 mph on my iPhone. I think I maybe be able to get 30 with one person light. I don't run it far I like put in close to where I fish. Some day I may upgrade to a 40-50 hp if I find the right motor used. Because the boat is low slung it feels faster. It turns on a dime no slide from what I can tell reminds me of a 2 stroke motor cycle.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

My Gordon Waterman 16' would run about the same numbers that you're seeing. It would go 31mph wide open, 1 person and around 28-29 with 2 people. I would cruise around 25-26 most of the time.

I had a Mercury 2 stroke with a S.S. Mercury Vengeance 13" pitch x 10-3/8" diameter prop and it seemed just about perfect.. A friend has a Mercury 40hp 2 stroke on his Whipray 16' and gets 36mph with 2 people and a light "flyfishing" load with the Vengeance prop and 13 pitch made for the 40hp.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Grove, My sister is a Faux Finisher and I'm gonna have her do some Faux Teak on my Super Skinny Skiff ...you could shape some core and glass it ,fair it then faux it for cheaper than a custom rail ...I think. She may be able to get me a name for someone in your area ,she's pretty well connected in her field around florida .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Chaser, I completely understand what your saying and at the same time I completely understand the other side   I just wish I had more pigment in my skin   (I burn in the shade) ... My buddies call me Louise Rich (like the carving board turkey ) cause every time I go to the dermatologist I come back carved up .... some of us have the passion ...we just lack the circumstance others enjoy... you gotta admit.... a bimini is not as disruptive as David Lee Roth


I put sun screen on my face and wear a buff, long sleeve shirt, and long pants. I get blood spots on my hands when I bang them caused from years in the sun. I'm going to have to get some fingerless gloves. I also have had stuff burned off my face. Still that's not keeping me from fishing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Haven't seen many shallow rigs with a  140 four stroke either.......just sayin.


I haven't measured my draft since I traded my DT 150 for the 140, 70 lbs less. I am also doing a cap off restore and may have a 21gal gas tank instead of a 39 gal. I'll let u know how it floats. I am sure it won't be 3.5" as some have claimed. I have seen Red Fish move off a flat at falling tide when it got about 10" So what determines skinny. Anything under 3.5 or anything you can wade in


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn I forgot  ;D


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Snookdaddy and shallow thanks for the info, hoping to get by the shop tomorrow to get some pics. Permit chaser good luck with your restore.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank man I am going to see it tomorrow. Your boat is progressing great


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

She's getting ready for Mr Glasser to work his magic on the deck!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Started new gel coating today!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Why didn't you remove the motor? It's only a 25hp, not hard to do.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure exactly but the hull was just sanded and buffed, it really didn't need to much bring it back like new and I think he just did a some fill on the area where the old platform connected. Still working on the deck today.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Johnath is so good at the little details it's getting close gel coat is almost done. Teaser ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Well it's coming out great. Are you keeping the 25?


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sneak peak ;D


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Almost waiting on SEA DECK! :'( hopefully Monday it will be ready to come alive out of the lab. I'm excited to get her back and add some accessories of my own, like fish slime ;D

I'll post some beauty shots when she's on the water. God bless


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

gayest thing I've ever seen


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

;D


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gotta get yourself a couple Whip stickers for the hull sides!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Picked her up today, and thanks to Glasser boat works, everything was completed with excellence. Now it's my turn to mess around with some details. Here's the latest pics.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

the of teak decking is nice i like


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Ummmm WOW


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow they did an amazing job with the restore!! Slime Time!


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

that's one good looking skiff sir


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Grovesnatcher,

I think I now have your old IPB16. Originally my grandfather and I went half on it and I just bought it from him.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Came out great


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Sweet ride.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Johnny appleseed does it again. Good work brother.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

The restore looks fantastic!

congrats, that is one beautiful skiff


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone I've enjoyed sharing the build. I fished her this morning and broke her in with my dad. Still need to get a few things dialed in and strapped down but it poles so easy and very straight. I love the simple set up, the tiller ext, makes a big difference in handling. I'm use to a much bigger boat so I've got to learn to bring less stuff, I don't need the kitchen sink ;D


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Perfect!  Definitely rates as one of my all time favorites!  Enjoy!


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't think you could of picked a better color combination and I love the Teak decking look!


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks great! Love the basic setup.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Hopefully I will get to do this soon...


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Just curious if you could give some feedback on how hot that color seadeck gets in the sun after a day on the water.

Been thinking about doing something similar myself.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't notice any heat retention. It's nice on the feet and non skid, huge difference in a little skiff.


----------

